# Sig p238



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

Has anyone shoot this lil 380? Im locking into one and get rid of my LCP.
I like the feel of the trigger better.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

They're well made guns but I would never buy one to carry. The thumb safety is just too small to manipulate under stress.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have the Sig. P 232 in .380 and love it, No thumb safety on this, just a de-cocker. Great shooter.









I have handled the 238, kinda small, But well built.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I have the same p232 as Gman - with Hogue grips 


Nicccceeeeee


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I cant seem to find any shops that has the Sig P-238.....


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

I had a p238 and had nothing but problems with it, it went back to sig 3 times in a 5 month peroid and i only had it 53 days out of the 5 months. the gun is not a well built gun but i will say when i did get it to shoot it shot great but still cant figure out how someone can mess up a 30+ year design on a gun that they damn near cloned. after going round and round with sig on this gun they finely said your gun is on its way back to you and if your not happy with your purchase just sell it then :yikes: nice customer service! so when i got it back i sold it along with all my other sigs and will more than likely never own another. the problem i was having with mine was the recoil spring was jumping the guide rod causing damage to the slide then they send it back without doing the recall on it so had to ship it back and wait again for my gun, an ordeal i dont want to go through again. ill keep my lcp for a pocket gun not one problem with it yet.


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

To bad on the 238. I own or have owned bout every gun Sig has made. I collect them. Except for the .22 I have never had a Sig not run 100% right out of the box. To bad they screwed up. Should have found out who told you that and reported them. I am sure Sig would not be happy with that kind of customer service.


----------



## sigman (Nov 2, 2006)

greatprohunter said:


> I cant seem to find any shops that has the Sig P-238.....


 Your in Fenton. Guns Galore dont have any?


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

sigman said:


> Your in Fenton. *Guns Galore *dont have any?


And we're off to the races.....:lol::lol::lol:

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Try Williams if GG is out.

What I love about Sig is that thier quality is still what it was when the guns were stamped with "Made in West Germany" My 226 was was in fact a WG pistol and the pistols today are still as well made. So many manufactures today seem to lack quality when organizational structures change. I'm especially glad to see a Glock lover giving props, ie GlockMan. And of rthe record...I have yet to find a glock I like..lol


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

greatprohunter said:


> I cant seem to find any shops that has the Sig P-238.....


 I know a gun shop that has at least two on hand, PM me if you want a phone no.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I have been to a few shops and no P-238. Guns galore, Williams, Gander Mtn, Gun barn, none of them have the Sig P-238. 
glockman55 PM will be sent, Thanks.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

greatprohunter said:


> I have been to a few shops and no P-238. Guns galore, Williams, Gander Mtn, Gun barn, none of them have the Sig P-238.
> glockman55 PM will be sent, Thanks.


 Randys in bad axe. They frequent shows and always seem to have a good selection.


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought one at Cabela's on December 4th, and they had several in stock then.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

greatprohunter said:


> I have been to a few shops and no P-238. Guns galore, Williams, Gander Mtn, Gun barn, none of them have the Sig P-238.
> glockman55 PM will be sent, Thanks.


Up Date...I talked to him yesterday and he sold both, he has 8 more on order..U snooze U loose...


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Top Gun in Taylor just got in an order of the bitone ones with black wood grips and night sights.


----------

